# Solved: Help with phpBB (Changing link colors)



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm still very new to phpBB, i've only setup 2 forums. So I'm still learning, please excuse me. 

I'm using the Saphic style. By default, links in messages are grey in color, and the text is black, so it's very hard to differentiate between a link, and regular text. No problem, I went into Styles management, to change the link color. I changed it to blue so it can be more noticeable, and then I click Save Settings. But when I go back to check a link, and they are still the same color as they were before. Then I noticed when I click save settings it says:

_The selected theme has been updated. You should now export the new theme settings_

So I click on export, select my template, and then hit submit. Then I get this:

_The exporter could not write the theme information file. Click the button below to download this file with your browser. Once you have downloaded it you can transfer it to the directory containing the template files. You can then package the files for distribution or use elsewhere if you desire_
and it gives me an option to download

So I download the file, and reupload it to where it should be, I over write the old file, but the link colors are still the same!!!

Here's the code Theme_info.cfg


```
<?php

//
// phpBB 2.x auto-generated theme config file for Saphic
// Do not change anything in this file!
//

$Saphic[0]['template_name'] = "Saphic";
$Saphic[0]['style_name'] = "Default Skin";
$Saphic[0]['head_stylesheet'] = "Saphic.css";
$Saphic[0]['body_background'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['body_bgcolor'] = "E5E5E5";
$Saphic[0]['body_text'] = "000000";
$Saphic[0]['body_link'] = "1464F4";
$Saphic[0]['body_vlink'] = "000080";
$Saphic[0]['body_alink'] = "1464F4";
$Saphic[0]['body_hlink'] = "344152";
$Saphic[0]['tr_color1'] = "EFEFEF";
$Saphic[0]['tr_color2'] = "DEE3E7";
$Saphic[0]['tr_color3'] = "D1D7DC";
$Saphic[0]['tr_class1'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['tr_class2'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['tr_class3'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['th_color1'] = "98AAB1";
$Saphic[0]['th_color2'] = "006699";
$Saphic[0]['th_color3'] = "FFFFFF";
$Saphic[0]['th_class1'] = "cellpic1.gif";
$Saphic[0]['th_class2'] = "cellpic3.gif";
$Saphic[0]['th_class3'] = "cellpic2.jpg";
$Saphic[0]['td_color1'] = "FAFAFA";
$Saphic[0]['td_color2'] = "FFFFFF";
$Saphic[0]['td_color3'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['td_class1'] = "row1";
$Saphic[0]['td_class2'] = "row2";
$Saphic[0]['td_class3'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['fontface1'] = "Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif";
$Saphic[0]['fontface2'] = "Trebuchet MS";
$Saphic[0]['fontface3'] = "Courier, \'Courier New\', sans-serif";
$Saphic[0]['fontsize1'] = "10";
$Saphic[0]['fontsize2'] = "11";
$Saphic[0]['fontsize3'] = "12";
$Saphic[0]['fontcolor1'] = "444444";
$Saphic[0]['fontcolor2'] = "A1BA23";
$Saphic[0]['fontcolor3'] = "FF5A00";
$Saphic[0]['span_class1'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['span_class2'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['span_class3'] = "";
$Saphic[0]['img_size_poll'] = "0";
$Saphic[0]['img_size_privmsg'] = "0";

?>
```
This is the one I currently have uploaded, note how the link colours are changed, but they won't show on my forum. Do I need to change the permissions or something?

Can anyone help me please?!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

OK, I solved it. I just got so frustrated I edited the css code for the style. I guess it's just a bug.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

knight_47 said:


> OK, I solved it. I just got so frustrated I edited the css code for the style. I guess it's just a bug.


I don't even go near, the style tool in the admin ACP. I cut the CSS right out of template and link it externally as it should be then manually edit as you have done.


----------

